# Who said plows are just for snow..



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Check out what my buddy did with his truck this weekend...






Hope the link works.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

That's funny right there. Pretty good way to move the leaves though


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Great way to move leaves, you opperatiing camera?


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Wow, I was expecting to see a fire truck show up. What a good way to start a vechicle on fire. However im sure it was fun, lol.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

ROFL hahahaha that was great !!!! funny thing it worked !!!!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

That video was awesome. Great use of the plow, all the strobes made the video even cooler!


----------



## m00nraker (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Tim, its Boles here ... lol glad to see brian is using his truck to the fullest extent 

I didnt realize he had so many damn strobes in that thing

....is that the cemetery off Lynn st?


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

lol 
where is that ?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

seems alittle over kill on the strobes.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

That truely is my dream truck right there! Reg. cab long bed 2 or 350 diesel white in color with fisher v plow, and the strobes are just icing on the cake.

I've never used a truck to plow leaves, but use my plow tractors every fall, at every good-sized clean up I do. It makes moving deep windrows or piles effortless, and saves me hours of labor.


----------



## mmplowing (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow now that gave me a GREAT idea! 

Love the video....perfect.


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

funny i didnt think i would see that again. i was in the city of aubrn ny last year they were pushing piles of leafs down the street to a loader..


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Tim, I'm going to do the same thing with my truck to move the leaf piles when i get a chance probably this week. Just been to busy. I'll at least get pics maybe a vid. Why does he have the insert out already? He needs to come do the strobes on my truck like his.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

That is the Cemetry on lynn st. Gutta love having a city job on the side.  

He has the insert out cause he just tows the trailer and my two trucks move all the leaves, see it in the background?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

WOW ..... i just got a brilliant idea .. just use my plow to gather my leaves in the front yard .. saves time .. and my back !!! LOL LOL ... cute video ... must be getting board ehh ??? !!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Mysticlandscape;438410 said:


> That is the Cemetry on lynn st. Gutta love having a city job on the side.
> 
> He has the insert out cause he just tows the trailer and my two trucks move all the leaves, see it in the background?


Oh i see, well i will be doing the same thing with his old truck soon but won't be able to push too far or else lose me whole truck off a cliff We'll see how it works. my piles are so dence and heavy.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Ya, there arent any cliffs around, usually they use a backhoe but we had to dump more today, and they wont get to it till tomorow so we just went down there at the end of the day


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

mystic - is the truck in the back ground have strobes in the headlights or parking lights .... if in the head lights have you had any cops hassel you over that ??


----------



## m00nraker (Jun 30, 2007)

groundbreakers;438462 said:


> mystic - is the truck in the back ground have strobes in the headlights or parking lights .... if in the head lights have you had any cops hassel you over that ??


Not to answer for him, but it really wouldnt make a difference where they were mounted if it was illegal to have them anyway.

If you arent allowed to have wig-wags in MI ( flashing headlights which are different in theory than strobes) than i would just put them in the parking lights.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Awesome!*

Sure beats a leaf blower!
Lemme guess, anxious for the snow?
We got some little piles of dirt in my folks yard across town, I will take video if I use the plow for that too!
Gotta love it!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Looks great with all those strobes!!!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Gotta have the strobes!


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Both my trucks, and his truck have them in the running lights and the head lights and reverse, never had any trouble with the cops. I know a few cops around the city to and when I see them I give them a quick flip and they flip on their blues its cool.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Truck looks really cool with all the strobes! Great way to use the plow and get a job accomplished!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have been doing that for years, I have also used the plow to rough grade topsoil along my new driveway....


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Why did he swap out his mini bar for a full size whelen halogen?
I'm going to swap mine out and replace it with the new Whelen LED.
What lights are in the grille? Does he have and mods on the front end to carry the weight of the plow? ie. Timbrens.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

TLC Snow Div.;438802 said:


> Why did he swap out his mini bar for a full size whelen halogen?
> I'm going to swap mine out and replace it with the new Whelen LED.
> What lights are in the grille? Does he have and mods on the front end to carry the weight of the plow? ie. Timbrens.


Hes out of his mind, we put his old one on my new dump. He has some TIR6's in the grill. He got them days after I put mine on my dump. No timbrens, I want to get some.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

If thats the same truck I've seen around, thats a full size strobe bar, not a halogen except the work lights.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

BlueLine Ent;438994 said:


> If thats the same truck I've seen around, thats a full size strobe bar, not a halogen except the work lights.


Yeah that's what i meant but its not an LED. it has strobes and halogen work lights on the back. Its kinda of over kill for that size of a truck imo but everything that kid does is overkill or just crazy most of the time. Everything else is nice.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

BlueLine Ent;438994 said:


> If thats the same truck I've seen around, thats a full size strobe bar, not a halogen except the work lights.


I am sure it is, It says ALL-PRO on the side in red lettering. And its a 48 inch strboe bar with ally and take down lights.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

work smarter not harder...sweet looking truck too


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Mysticlandscape;439049 said:


> I am sure it is, It says ALL-PRO on the side in red lettering. And its a 48 inch strboe bar with ally and take down lights.


Did he buy it new? what's next sirens and train hornes...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

TLC Snow Div.;439114 said:


> Did he buy it new? what's next sirens and train hornes...


i got a set of train horns but it takes 150psi to honk them once not on the truck just layin around here somewhere


----------



## m00nraker (Jun 30, 2007)

TLC Snow Div.;439114 said:


> Did he buy it new? what's next sirens and train hornes...


I gotta get myself another siren ....


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Can we get some pics of his Light set up? and yours


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I will try and get a few tomorow or the next day.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats cool.....i use my tractor to push the piles to the street. I try to get all the leaves to the driveway, then push out with the bucket. I guess either way it works great!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

That was awesome!! look like a lot of fun! most of all, it seemed to be very effective!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Here's the longer version:


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;439640 said:


> Here's the longer version:


Yeah that one is even betterwesport


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

hahah, thats pretty good. That truck has quite the strobe light setup. Jesus


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Last year i used a kubota tractor with loader to load a huge pile of leaves into a 6x10 trailer and hauled them way out back to the edge of a clearing and dumped them. I thought it was quite a good idear, coming from a fit of genious do to being bored and lazy. haha


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Yup, he is out of his mind, for every dollar he spends on lights he has to spend on his Girlfriend so it cost him double now, so he wont be getting anything else.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

lol thats an interesting way to control the habit lol


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Wonder who came up with that agreement. him or her. Probably spends every buck he makes...


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i thought plows were for mailboxes. i know i have one in my sights for this season. 


good vid. thankx for posting it.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't know, im not sure if she holds him to it. I don't think there are any spots left to put lights, anybody got any ideas i am sure he would love to hear them.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Mysticlandscape;440219 said:


> I don't know, im not sure if she holds him to it. I don't think there are any spots left to put lights, anybody got any ideas i am sure he would love to hear them.


One of the Landscapers in my area has an F550 dump truck and has the roof clearance lights. In those lights he has hideaways. Let me tell you its pretty nifty. A few of his other trucks have them too and all his trucks have blacked out windows and hideaways.

Does he have back up flood lights under the bumper?

What his gf's phone # maybe i can talk her into getting him to do my truck up if he has nothing to do and money to burn. lol


----------



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

You ever see this one?






This video, the plow truck is rediculous


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We have used plows to push back brush piles a few times. The strobes make all the difference in the video. That truck looks good.


----------



## New Heights (Jan 1, 2007)

I use my f150 to push piles in the street.....I put that plow on early just in case we have an early storm.


----------



## shaltac (Jul 4, 2007)

The funny part about spotting this tonight... I just got my light on, and hooked up my plow about 5pm tonight as the snow is supposed to start flying any minute here... I wanted to check it out (and let my 9 year old play with the plow) so we plowed some leaf piles around the driveway...


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Mysticlandscape;439929 said:


> Yup, he is out of his mind, for every dollar he spends on lights he has to spend on his Girlfriend so it cost him double now, so he wont be getting anything else.


LOL ..... another friendly reminder why im single again after 3 1/2 yrs ... MO MONEY in my pocket and MO MONEY on warning lights .. LOL ...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

groundbreakers;442564 said:


> LOL ..... another friendly reminder why im single again after 3 1/2 yrs ... MO MONEY in my pocket and MO MONEY on warning lights .. LOL ...


Yeah, I'm sure that's the reason!


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Cool I Guess He Knew The Grade Of The Area...........tree Stumps Usually Win In That Battle


----------



## HighVoltage (Sep 28, 2007)

If you like what you see on All-Pro's truck and your from around my area and want some of that done let me know i did all the strobe work on his truck and thats my old light bar on his roof 

-wilson


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

HighVoltage;443324 said:


> If you like what you see on All-Pro's truck and your from around my area and want some of that done let me know i did all the strobe work on his truck and thats my old light bar on his roof
> 
> -wilson


Yeah, i would be interested once i'm done with cleanups next week after it snows if it does. I want the hide-away kit and a few other things. I own All-Pro's old F-350.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Just got back from pushing my leaf piles, pushed more of them than snow hahah. And i honiestly thought for a while i was the only one without a loader to puch back those piles.... You guys made my week. And oh yes i dont think i could post here without say...You got a lot of lights going on !


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

This thread needs a bump


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

well bump to the top, does anyone know what kind of light bar is on all-pro's truck?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks like a full size Whelen Edge lightbar.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

that guy is INSANE with all those lights. lol


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

...one of my all time favorite vids. i also love leaf season.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

this video almost mkes me excited for leaf season......almost lol.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah its a full size 8 strobe edge. Because of the dump insert, we just moved the 2 rear inner strobes to the front takedown spots this weekend during a truck-wide rewire of the last installer's work. (If you could even call him that )


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

hey blueline do you have any videos on different style lights you've done or recommendations. I am looking for something that wont draw too much power from my truck, or break the budget $300 or so. I really dont need anything extremely bright i just want something that will work well and look good on my truck ( i may leave it on all season)


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

If you're looking for a mini lightbar I would recommend the Whelen Responder LED mini bar, or a Guardian G7 mini strobe bar. Both are low power draw and great lights, reasonably priced. I have some videos on my website you can check out, http://www.bluelineenterprises.com/videos.html


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

I see that truck driving around all the time, he must like attention. That was fun to watch


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Haha, I've used my plows for everything from spreading/grading dirt to taking out brush and small trees. If it works, it works!


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

All-pro has an additiction to driving around an making himself look busy. Hey matt if you want another video let me know ill get you one of my two trucks..


----------

